

How many of you are binge coders? - jamesotron

Okay. Here's my workflow:<p><pre><code>  - block out at least three hours of time
  - stock up on coffee and shutdown all distractions
  - code until my brain breaks.
</code></pre>
This has implications for office work, because it means I can't do anything other than randomly browsing the nets, meaning that I go to work all day for fun, come home and binge until I fall asleep.  Kind of screws the work/life balance we hear so much about these days.<p>So.  How many of you are truly disciplined about your work and how many just binge?
======
jacquesm
Sounds familiar. I'm pretty good at putting stuff off until I can't get around
it any more. I alternate between periods of constant output and periods where
I basically just surf the web and make up for lost time at night.

It's pretty weird though, I find that I am _much_ more productive when the
world around me has come to a halt.

It doesn't help that I am very easily distracted.

------
p01nd3xt3r
I am a contract programmer and I get set my own hours so I usually code in 10
- 12 hour blocks every other day.

------
run4yourlives
Guilty as charged.

